# Recommendations for new furnace & a/c



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

1960's South Redford ranch a/c unit got zapped by surge and is kaput. Furnace is quite old, so planning to replace both.

Do they still make 85% furnaces? I don't want/need 90+ efficient and all the extra crap they come with.

Anyone recently have a complete furnace & a/c makeover and whom do you recommend (installers)?

I wouldn't mind throwing this job to someone who is starting up if they have good references.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

kappa8 said:


> 1960's South Redford ranch a/c unit got zapped by surge and is kaput. Furnace is quite old, so planning to replace both.
> 
> Do they still make 85% furnaces? I don't want/need 90+ efficient and all the extra crap they come with.
> 
> ...


We put in a Goodman last year. Adding double sq ft to our home, needed a bigger unit. Can't recommend an installer (unless you live in lower northern Mi) but he installs all major models and recommended that one as his best unit even over a Bryant. He said it wasn't worth spending the difference for a Bryant for what your getting in a furnace/ac unit. Life expectancy is the same on all models. Good luck.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just a heads up. January 1st 2023 the SEER 2 rating will be the law. Prices are expected to sky rocket for ACs next year.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

They still sell 80% furnaces, I install them but 90% is better but more to install, furnace and a/c have increased in price fast, 3 price increases for carrier this year,


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Just a heads up. January 1st 2023 the SEER 2 rating will be the law. Prices are expected to sky rocket for ACs next year.


I know there can be significant differences between units and install, but what would you say average price OTD is right now in your area?


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> I know there can be significant differences between units and install, but what would you say average price OTD is right now in your area?



Probably between $8000 and $15000 installed for a furnace and ac. You can always find someone to do a job cheaper but more often than not it’s gonna bite you in the a$$.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably between $8000 and $15000 installed for a furnace and ac. You can always find someone to do a job cheaper but more often than not it’s gonna bite you in the a$$.


Very fair estimate overall as they all vary in BTU size and make/model.


----------



## aces-n-eights (Nov 27, 2018)

Would a mini-split (or two) work in your home?


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

IN 2013 we put in a new furnace, AC, tankless water heater and hooked up to NG. Furnace and AC were both high efficiency Lennox with a wifi thermostat not saying they are any good but going on 10 years only two issues a mouse got into one of the vent tubes and triggered a fault code then once the intake iced up, I think I may have cause this when re-siding the house and didn't get the pipes lined up correctly when reinstalling. Cost was just under $10K including running the gas piping through the house, highest gas bill so far was $128 highest elec bill $81 both way less than pre new system using a window AC and not being comfortable and heating with a outdoor wood boiler and LP for water heater and dryer.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably between $8000 and $15000 installed for a furnace and ac. You can always find someone to do a job cheaper but more often than not it’s gonna bite you in the a$$.


Thank you. Probably going to be biting that bullet soon though everything is still in working order. Was just curious of the ballpark I'm looking at.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Everyone's heat/cooling costs will vary regardless of how they heat a home. SQ footage varies and whether NG is available or not will also vary these prices. All this will not alter the quality or reliability of a gas/propane furnace/ac condenser set up. Only price to run them. Get information on what you want to spend whether 80/90% efficient. Ultimately you decide and in the end will have to determine if the savings in monthly payments is worth the extra upfront cost for efficiency. Most companies make very good products and price varies based on the name. Get one capable of heating and cooling your SQ footage easily and more than likely you'll be satisfied. This won't be an inexpensive experience but will be a worthwhile investment.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Probably between $8000 and $15000 installed for a furnace and ac. You can always find someone to do a job cheaper but more often than not it’s gonna bite you in the a$$.


yea. for a 90


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

8-10 grand, equipment is about 4 grand,4 grand labor+


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

What city do you live in. These prices these guys are telling you are insane. Like what I’m saying or not I don’t care. 8-10 grand for what gold plated 96% garbage. Ridiculous. Pm me and I’ll give you some input!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mark4486 said:


> What city do you live in. These prices these guys are telling you are insane. Like what I’m saying or not I don’t care. 8-10 grand for what gold plated 96% garbage. Ridiculous. Pm me and I’ll give you some input!


I found out today my neighbor just paid 13k


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> I found out today my neighbor just paid 13k


Get a quote from Costco


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sling said:


> Get a quote from Costco


Lmao wait... I know you can get tires from those places but furnace and AC, installed?


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

My ac and furnace are old. Will try to wait until 24 to replace though, when my windows are paid off. Luckily I am pretty good at diy repairs on ac and furnace…but disappointing to hear it will be more expensive beginning Jan 23


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow - maybe I’m lucky but I had a new AC unit installed last summer and while I don’t remember exactly it was something like 4k out the door.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Botiz said:


> Wow - maybe I’m lucky but I had a new AC unit installed last summer and while I don’t remember exactly it was something like 4k out the door.


Just AC?


----------

